# sub-lingual hcg?



## mickems (Oct 21, 2014)

I was looking online at hcg. apparently they have sublingual hcg you take under your tongue. anyone ever tried or heard of this? any benefit to it being oral? I would think ampules would be better since you can mix them yourself when ready(store better). any thoughts or experiences? thanks guys.


----------



## Omegareign (Oct 21, 2014)

I have not heard of this, but sounds interesting.  Im gonna do some digging see what I can uncover.


----------



## mickems (Oct 21, 2014)

Omegareign said:


> I have not heard of this, but sounds interesting.  Im gonna do some digging see what I can uncover.



it is my understanding that it was brought on the market when the hcg diet came out.


----------



## bvs (Oct 22, 2014)

From what I can gather it's not the same as injectable hcg


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 22, 2014)

As far as I know it's not the same thing like BVS said. I would not waste my money on it


----------



## 11Bravo (Oct 22, 2014)

It's complete bullshit


----------



## bvs (Oct 22, 2014)

They sell it here in Australia as an alternative to injectable hcg to be used for the hcg diet going around at the moment as the injectable form is illegal. So in my mind its the equivalent of a natty test booster i.e bullshit


----------



## mickems (Oct 22, 2014)

bvs said:


> From what I can gather it's not the same as injectable hcg



there are however 2 kinds of liquid hcg. one is concentracted hcg that is cut with alcohol to dissolve in mouth. the other is an hcg alternative that actually doesnt have hcg in the solution(maybe herbal stuff).


----------



## mickems (Oct 22, 2014)

11Bravo said:


> It's complete bullshit



I'm not saying it isn't bull but, why do you suppose its bull****?


----------



## mickems (Oct 22, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> As far as I know it's not the same thing like BVS said. I would not waste my money on it



don't get me wrong. I am not buying it. I realize its not used the same way for the results we would use it for. I personally think it is part of this whole hcg diet fad. I ask because I was just curious. I like to know what you guys are thinking.


----------



## Bigwhite (Oct 22, 2014)

That kind of stuff is not regulated so they can put a tiny bit of hcg in it and sell it as an alternative to injectable for the diet people..


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 22, 2014)

It reminds me of oral hgh.  Everyone know oral or spray hgh is bunk.  

I do not know if its the same with hcg, but I'd want to see some substantial medical studies showing through blood tests that oral hcg was as effective before I personally tried it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 22, 2014)

mickems said:


> I'm not saying it isn't bull but, why do you suppose its bull****?


HCG is not orally active. Shaking the bottle too hard will damage the hormine. Nevermind saliva and stomach acid.

This was made clear a few years ago when the stupid hcg diet came out and bottles of hcg drops were being sold.

friggin snake oil


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 23, 2014)

Double post


----------

